# Shaving relief



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

So poor Billy was shaved yesterday at the groomer due to his matts; while I am not happy about it, he does look darn cute! He, however, seems to be miserable and I think it has to do with the hair near his butt being pretty short-- I would probably not be too happy either. We will be walking, and all of a sudden he will whip his head around to kind of bite his butt.

Is there anything I can do to give him a little relief? His hair grows quickly, but between his scratching and butt biting last night, I got hardly any sleep!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Well you must know by now that we need pictures in order to properly asses the situation. <G>

I haven't heard of this before so I'm sorry I can't help. I'm just wondering why he would bite his butt just from a haircut though? Are there any marks? Maybe the groomer accidently pinched him there with the clippers?


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Poor little guy.

I have used Benadryl for Sis when she has came home from the groomers.

Also, this might seem funny but one time they got to close and the vet told me to put the medicine on it that I put in her ears........Maolotic Vedco.
I did and it helped.  BUT check with your own vet first.

Hope he is back to normal soon.

Kisses and Hugs


----------



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

good buddy said:


> Well you must know by now that we need pictures in order to properly asses the situation. <G>
> 
> I haven't heard of this before so I'm sorry I can't help. I'm just wondering why he would bite his butt just from a haircut though? Are there any marks? Maybe the groomer accidently pinched him there with the clippers?


He never bit his butt before, which is why I'm thinking it is annoying him-- maybe his butt is cold:biggrin1:

I checked to see if there were any marks, and there aren't-- that was my first thought.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i've asked my vet for a hydrocortisone type cream that i rub on his butt after grooming. he's always itchy in the behind area and the cream gives him relief.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

ound:ound: OK - so now we have to search the internet for butt warmers for the newly groomed pupsound:ound: I am sure that the expression that your Mom told me about on top of the shorter skin is the issue. I bet in a day or two he will be fine. If not, then I would call the vet to be sure more isnt going on there. 
Laurie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"Well you must know by now that we need pictures in order to properly asses the situation. <G> "*

You know, Trish, I think this ought to be a disclaimer to all those who join the forum. Tsk, tsk........ no photo of little Billy. How can we properly answer Mary's questions?? 

I'm thinking it might be irritation, Mary, so hopefully some kind of ointment will help. "butt warmers"! HA !! LOL


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

They probably shaved him a bit too close and he is just irritated. Ask the vet what you can put on to make the owie go away.


----------



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

Here is the new cut-- there are no butt shots, but it is a little shorter than his body-- the groomer said it had to be that short because it was more matty than the rest of him


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Awww he looks very cute! Hopefully his butt will stop itching soon, LOL.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have no help for the butt but I love the way you can see his very expressive eyes!

Amanda


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Your groomer did do a nice job on his face. I love those eyes!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, look at that face. He looks so cute, shaved or not.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Mary, he looks absolutely fabulous!! I just love his face and eyes!! I love the cut. Like I said before, if no improvement in his itchy butt by tomorrow or next day, then check with vet, but I am sure it is the shave!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Mary, I was trying to clip the hair around Pablo's butt and shaved it too short (accidently) and his butt was itching for a few days too, but then the hair grew longer and he was fine. It's just like when humans shave their private parts too short and get all itchy :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Maryam- Belle and I might pee on the steps together but we don't shave our parts together!!! :croc:

I was just laughing so out loud at work, my coworker is staring at me!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Amanda, :laugh: I was talking about 'humans' not myself like you do :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

You guys are nuts. :laugh:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay I seriously had to draw a diagram of what you shave on a dog for my friend who has a doxin!


----------



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

well, this thread took an interesting turn! 

Thank you for all your words of wisdom...I will keep an eye on scratchy butt and hopefully will see an improvement in the next few few days!


----------



## melissaj4 (Feb 10, 2008)

This thread had me laughing so much the kids ask "what was so funny"
Between the butt itching and Christy's asses I was all cracked up.

He looks very handsome by the way. I hope he stops that itching soon.


----------



## woodlandmoon (Jan 15, 2008)

Adorable!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Melissa wrote:* "Between the butt itching and Christy's asses I was all cracked up. "*

Yeah......... so to speak!! LMBO

oh dear...... what a bunch of nuts! lol

Mary, Billy is adorable! I'll bet he is sooooooo soft like that. He's a cutie.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

marjrc said:


> *"Well you must know by now that we need pictures in order to properly asses the situation. <G> "*


OOPS! :redface: That was a little oopsie doo! :tape:



maryam187 said:


> It's just like when humans shave their private parts too short and get all itchy :biggrin1:


LMBO Maryam!! THAT was TMI!!

That pictures are adorable!! He has the sweetest face and that new cut really shows it off!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

It could be he got a little razor burn from the clippers.
We had a poodle when I was a kid and everytime he was shaved or clipped short around his penis/nutsack,he would lick like crazy. Mom had to tell them not to shave his "nads",because it got so bad. They do recover quickly and the hair grows fast,but I don't think Mom ever put anything on it,just let him lick and soothe himself......you know?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

:tape: :laugh:

(I was a good girl and didn't comment on Christy's typo earlier even though it was _awfully_ tempting!)


----------



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

an update on poor billy-- spoke to the vet who suggested neosporin on the raw area-- i hold him while my DH puts it on and he truly freaks out when we put it on because it hurts so much-- we have a vet appointment monday as he seems to not want to walk around much outside (which is NOT like him at all-- he loves our walks)-- but we will walk and he keeps sitting down- i am thinking he wind might be irritating


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Mary, that doesn't sound too nice. Good thing you take him to the Vet!

Christy, what is TMI? Too Much Information? I need to 'asses' the meaning...Tee Hee Hee


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

I would have the vet check his annal glands. If it's just the shaving, Vets have a spray to help the ichiness. My sheltie several times had a rash around her privates that the vet said was yeast infection. The spray was a antiseptic and stopped the iching. He looks adorable with the new haircut. Annabelle has to be sprayed with hair detangler a lot around her backend area. I try to bruch extra carefully each day this area. I think this comes from Maxamillian heretage. Ruth Ann and Annabelle


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Mary, that doesn't sound too nice. Good thing you take him to the Vet!
> 
> Christy, what is TMI? Too Much Information? I need to 'asses' the meaning...Tee Hee Hee


Yeah WAY too much information tee hee!! Oh now YOU are being a brat! Where's my croc? :croc:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Mary, You know Cash has been scratching where they shaved the back of his neck and on his leg. I think it just like when you shave something and those little hairs tickle or like guys when they try ot grow in a beard. But I am glad you are taking Billy to the vet. I am also delighted to see how cute he looks in his sporty short do- because as soon as Cash is better I am going to have to have cut real short to even him out. right now he looks like bozo the clown from certain angles.


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the itching, but I have to say...he looks SO darn cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the compliments-- he does look cute with his cut-- Hopefully he will get better tomorrow..my DH actually went and we got a spray on itch relief because trying to put neosporin on a dog who is uncomfortable is NOT an easy task-- for a 10 lb puppy, he is darn strong when he wriggles!!!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

He is very cute in his short cut. Please update on if the spray works.


----------



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

The spray seems to be working!! We actually went for a little walk this morning and he only stopped to sit once!!! He doesn't really like getting sprayed, but it has cut down on the butt biting-- still going to the vet tomorrow to rule anything else out though.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is great that the spray is working. Poor billy - having an itchy butt all week!! Still a really good idea to have the vet check him out!


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh, I'm glad the spray is working!!
He is totally BEAUTIFUL in his cut!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

He is a real cutie with his new hair cut.
You all had me laughing with all your crazy comments....this is why I love this place....nothing is sacred here....Maryam you crack me up!!!!!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

So it's the 20th with no new posts about Billy . . . that must be a good sign . . . is he finally better? Poor baby (makes me hurt to think about it!) I know Jackson doesn't like anything to get near the derriére! 

By the way, I have the dumbest of questions. How much do you take off of the hair back there? I have just clipped a little off when I bathe Jackson, but he still occasionally gets "leftovers" in the lower fur. Some of the Havs I saw on TV at Westminster looked like they had a lot shaved off, but I prefer to have a little bit cover the privates so you don't see anything. Sorry to be indelicate!! :redface:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Me Too!!! I like to leave a little big of modest covering! I do as short as I can without being indecent, because of the dangle-berries. I just cut till I think it looks good - you know, the real scientific way!! :jaw:


----------



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

Sorry for not updating-- Billy is doing much much better-- it was the chafing that was making him act all nutty-- his hair is growing back and he is back to his old self-- thanks for all the concern! 

his hair is actually growing back quickly-- he has some really crazy bedhead going on right now though-- it's so cute!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:whoo::whoo: Billy's butt is better!!!!:whoo::whoo: I want to see a picture of the little "dennis the mennis" thing that is going on there~!


----------



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

Here is my boy's bedhead-- kind of looks like he may have a mohawk forming-- can you tell he just woke up??? I especially like his turned up mustache


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Mary - how do you live with him????? Those eyes just suck you right in!! He is so cute!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

What a cute bedhead!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

And Grandma didn't do it! :suspicious:

I have to say that the little guy had me chuckling all morning everytime I looked at him! ound:

AND, I admit that I tried the old spit-on-the-finger trick to get his hair to stay in place, but BOING! ound: It would go right back!

He really is a precious baby. While Molly is snoozing, Billy will come to my lap and just do the lovin' thing...talk about making someone MELT! He is definitely a keeper! :whoo:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

ound: I laughed my way through this thread...what a group!

I'm glad you tried a spray Maureen. I hate to admit it, but we used a jock itch spray on our last dog when she'd have that happen! It was quite a comedy routine - one person holding the dog, the other spraying her butt and then blowing on it to dry it. She'd run and hide the minute we got the can out. But after the initial shock it always seemed to help. Thank goodness dogs can't talk, she'd have turned us in for doggy abuse.


----------



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh he look's great. When I took Katie in to be shaved she came home with no hair at all on her body. Just a fan of hair on her tail end.


----------



## maria v (Oct 31, 2007)

*itching butt?*

I had not have this problem with Paco and I give him a sanitary cut in between grooming appointments. I also tend to wipe him off before he climbs in bed at night time.
Could it be irritation or he just discoverd it?. Cortisone and cleaning will not hurt


----------

